# C-Channel to flatten desk table?



## wangga3 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi All, 

thanks in advance for the answers. I have recently joined the woodworking community and very you excited. I have made some shelves for my laundry room and garage and just made my first set of drawers and table top(similar to kolby/Alex drawer set up). Unfortunately I don’t have a planer or jointer...so the table top...isn’t perfectly flat. I got 3 out of the 4 2x8 panels(roughly, had to cut some shorter due to trying to get a straight edge) in decent shape but the last one is twisted. The desk table top is 93 inches in length and about 26 inches in width. So now most of the table is flat (3 edges are level), but one edge is twisted up. I was thinking about putting c-channels in 3 spots to try and flatten it out.I would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks in advance!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Without knowing how thick your panel is, it's tough to recommend a solution. Generally speaking, using clamps, weights or other means to flatten a panel doesn't go well. The wood has a memory that's stronger than the temporary solutions. To flatten a large panel, there are two solutions that typically work. If the warping has stopped and the bottom is sealed to prevent further movement, then a router and a flattening jig can be used to remove a small amount of offset or twist. Those jigs/sled are all over You Tube, if that's the method you choose. The other method that often works is to rip apart the panel into more narrow pieces and reglue them alternating thegrain directions so the forces oppose one another. If you use "C" channel screwed into the bottom, the screw holes need to be slotted to allow for wood movement. Sealing the bottom is also a good idea. The thickness of the panel is the determining factor when using a metal brace like "C" channel. A 2" thick panel will be very difficult to flatten using braces on the bottom.

That same issue was raised in this thread:








flattening a slab table


I have a live-edge cherry kiln dried slab table top that I'm getting close to have finish sanded. Have filled the large cracks with epoxy. It is approx. 44" wide and a total length of 78" and 1 and 3/4" thick. Consists of 3 pieces edge glued together. It has cupped about 1/8" in the center...




www.woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Square channel is put in to stop a top from bowing. It may or may not help,after the fact...


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

I think a c-channel may help prevent a warping of the wood if done at the same time the glue up is done, but it won't repair the warp after the fact. The panel needs to be flattened first.


----------



## wangga3 (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank you guys for the hasty response. Once I put some stuff in the table it was less noticeable. I think once I add some threads in the drawers and install some L brackets, I can “bend” the table flat and screw it in. Not ideal but it will do. Thanks


----------

